# Jet washing engine bay, safe?



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

When my engine bay needs it, i spray with a de-greaser , let it settle for a short time, then blast it with the jet wash to rinse. But I noticed when I started the car up afterwards it squeeled for a short period of time which I presume is just water on the belts? Is this safe/ok?!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

It is water on the belts, but to be honest a Jet-Wash is the last thing I would be aiming into the engine bay. I run the hosepipe over the bay while the engine is running (that way if the engine stutters, you know you've got the hose in the wrong place ), then I drop the bonnet down and let the car run for a while to speed up the drying.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Its fine. What I tend to do is
1: let engine cool down
2: Degreaser applied and worked in with suitable brush
3: Power wash off, without direct aiming at any fuse boxes, management units, etc.
I have also, depending on the vehicle, covered any vunerable electrics with an air tight freezer bag or similar then sealed with electrical tape, then pw engine.
Just be sensible and dont aim pw directly at electrics and u will be fine.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Some cars are more sensitive to this than others...

If you PW my audi's engine bay it wont start again, ever. Very temperamental.


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks lads, i think next time i attack it with the PW i will just cover up the belts with a polythene sheet. the rest of the engine bay is just plastic covers.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I wouldnt use a PW if i could help it. A normal garden hose with an attachment that gives a gentle stream is what i do. Each to their own though. :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I've done hundreds now Mike using a pressure washer and degreaser... I've never had one give a problem starting or running. 

A customer was worried after I did his Jag XKR last year as a message came up on the display saying 'restricted performance' but 20 mins of running with the bonnet shut sorted it.

I always leave the car running for ten mins with the bonnet shut to make sure it all dries out properly.


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

there was no problem with it starting up or running, just gave a bit of a funny squeel for a few seconds when i started the car up, i did think it was water on the belts, just wanted to know if this was ok? I think next time tho I will just cover the belts up with a poly sheet. cheers.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

the problem with either pressure washing or steam cleaning engine bays is that you can force water into gaskets and connectors. Whilst this may not appear to have any immeadiate side effects over time the connectors will start to rust inside and gasket swill swell and perish faster.

The best way is to cover delicate parts (fusebox, air intakes, spraks etc) with clingflim or foile and then use a mixture or degreaser and apc and work using various brushes and then rinse over using a normal gard hose spray


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

MikeTDI said:


> there was no problem with it starting up or running, just gave a bit of a funny squeel for a few seconds when i started the car up, i did think it was water on the belts, just wanted to know if this was ok? I think next time tho I will just cover the belts up with a poly sheet. cheers.


It is the belts... and no need to cover them up either :thumb:


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

nice1 mate, cheers.


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

i done this a few times myself on my type r and i make sure i never go near 

distributors
spark plug areas 
ecu's 
fuse box 
alarm siren

anything electrical related really hth


----------

